# Computer Problem



## HostileRadish (Aug 7, 2004)

Today, I got the last few parts I needed for my new computer, put it all together, and booted it up to see the monitor saying that there was no signal to the computer.  I checked my video card to make sure that it was working by testing it out on another computer.  I also tried using a different hard drive in my new system, as well as using one stick of RAM instead of both in all of the different slots.  Eventually, I found that the temperature receptor on the bottom of the processor appeared to be obstructing it, so I removed that, put the processor back in, and this time, the monitor made the connection with the computer.  For the next couple of hours (and multiple boot ups), it would make the connection with the monitor, but it would stop on the initial memory test, IDE detection, etc.  Most of the time, it would stop at the memory test, or even at the processor detection, OCCASIONALLY it would reach the IDE detection, but in all cases, it wouldn't let me go into the CMOS or stop the memory test with the keyboard - and after a little while, the keyboard stopped responding altogether (things like capslock, numlock, etc wouldn't respond.  The keyboard and mouse are working for certain).  Soon after, the monitor stopped responding when the computer turned on, like before, except this time, I'm pretty certain that everything is set in place correctly.  I tried removing the battery as well to try and reset the settings, hoping that it was the issue, but it doesn't appear that it was the problem.  Windows is not installed yet either.

My computer specs are:
P4 2.8 GHz (Northwood)
GeForce FX 5700 Ultra
512x2 DDR RAM
Soyo SY-P4VTP Motherboard

Thanks!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 7, 2004)

1. Check the parts individually on a computer you know works: RAM and video card... probably not neccesary to check the CPU but if you want to go for it

2. Make sure everything is seated properly 

3. Is your PSU enough to power everything?


----------



## HostileRadish (Aug 7, 2004)

I checked the video card on another computer after it didn't come on, my first thought was that the video card would have been bad, but it worked fine when I plugged it in on here.  The computer I tested it on is a P3 motherboard instead of P4, but I haven't tested the RAM yet, if it's possible to do so with this motherboard (I figured I wouldn't be able to because the P3 computer isn't using DDR RAM like the new one is).

Double checking to make sure if everything is seated, it looks like everything is set in there well.

It's a 420W power supply, should that be enough?  There are a lot of fans on the case, but I unhooked some non-critical parts like the CD-Rom, some fans, etc, to see if it would start up, but it didn't change at all.

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 7, 2004)

> if it's possible to do so with this motherboard


Pass it through an extended memory test on bootup ... if it gets through that... odds are its ok.



> There are a lot of fans on the case, but I unhooked some non-critical parts like the CD-Rom, some fans, etc, to see if it would start up, but it didn't change at all.


Just to be absolutely sure, leave just the CPU, CPU fan, video card and RAM.

Could it be possible that the PSU isnt delivering the proper voltages to some stuff?


----------



## HostileRadish (Aug 7, 2004)

> Could it be possible that the PSU isnt delivering the proper voltages to some stuff?



How can I make sure?  I swapped out the power supply for a 430W one on another computer (pretty new power supply) to see if it was a problem with the power supply itself; I left power to what you said below, plus the hard drive, but it came up with the same problems.

At the moment, the monitor still says that there is no connection between it and the computer, I don't know why it stopped going through the memory test (inconsistantly, but at least it did).


----------



## Praetor (Aug 8, 2004)

> How can I make sure?


In the BIOS you should have an option of something like "Hardware Monitor" or something like that ... see if the voltages are relatively close to the expected values


----------



## HostileRadish (Aug 10, 2004)

I called Intel today about the processor, since it appeared that the rest was working; they gave me a couple of ideas of things to try that I hadn't yet, and also told me to use the Soyo troubleshooting guide (Which I had done, but I did it again just in case) to make sure it was the processor... after running through that, still not making any progress, I called Intel back and they said to send back the processor.

So, hopefully it will be up and running soon!

Thanks for your help


----------



## Praetor (Aug 10, 2004)

Oooh I hope you get it working!


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 10, 2004)

Im an AMD guy myself, but you got to respect intel for sending you another processor


----------



## Praetor (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah that's pretty sweet; I'm sure AMD has a similar kinda deal (well they should) but i dunno, i only buy OEM so i dont bother with RMAs lol


----------



## HostileRadish (Aug 19, 2004)

Ha, ok, new problem 

Got the processor back yesterday from Intel, put it in, and it worked.

When installing windows, I got a stopping error, and the computer would lock up or, much more likely, simply restart... I looked up the error at microsoft, and it said that it was something wrong with the ram.  After testing, I've found that when I have ONE stick of ram in the mobo, it works fine (512 meg), and either stick works this way.  However, when I put in both sticks (same brand, kingston, pc3200, 1024 meg together), the computer restarts whenever I do something like start up a game.

Does anyone know how I can get both sticks of ram to work (tried different positionings) together?  Again, using a Soyo SY-P4VTP Motherboard (also, in the manual, it says that dual channel and up to 3 GB of ram works [as well as pc 3200]).

Thanks~


----------



## Praetor (Aug 19, 2004)

> When installing windows, I got a stopping error, and the computer would lock up or, much more likely, simply restart... I looked up the error at microsoft, and it said that it was something wrong with the ram. After testing, I've found that when I have ONE stick of ram in the mobo, it works fine (512 meg), and either stick works this way. However, when I put in both sticks (same brand, kingston, pc3200, 1024 meg together), the computer restarts whenever I do something like start up a game.


- Try a different slot combination if possible (to disable dual channel)
- You might have an auto-overclock on the memory, disable that to check


----------



## HostileRadish (Aug 19, 2004)

I think I tried all of the slot combos already - how do I disable an auto-overclock?

Thanks-


----------



## Praetor (Aug 19, 2004)

Well you can definitely disable it if you switch to "BIOS Defaults" or "Failsafe Defaults" ... of course you can also tinker around in the advanced settings to disable just that one thing too


----------



## HostileRadish (Aug 19, 2004)

Right now it says that the FSB is at 200... isn't that about half for PC3200 RAM?

Still wondering if one of the sticks could be bad... I had a restart earlier when I had one stick in, but it could have been a coincidence, as that's the only time it has happened with one stick in.

Currently running slots 1 & 3 with RAM after I went into the BIOS and changed to 200 (it auto-set to 200 before, I believe...), and I haven't restart yet... but I'm trying to recreate the problem - such as in a game.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 19, 2004)

FSB200 is right for PC3200.... you can do a memory check in bios by enabling extended memory test  Try also putting it in slots 1 and 2


----------



## HostileRadish (Aug 19, 2004)

Alright, I ran the extended memory test (download at MS site for the boot disk).  I let it go through about 15 passes, and each time, all tests would be successful except for "Stride5" - any idea what I can do from here?

Thanks-

Edit:  That's Stride6, not Stride5, sorry 

Also, tried slots 1 and 2 and tested it and it had the same problem.


----------



## HostileRadish (Aug 19, 2004)

That's odd.  I tested the 1-2 combo today, and it worked.  I also tested them individually in each dimm slot and it worked, as well as using dimm slots 2 and 3... the only combo that didn't work was 1-3.

Edit:  It says that it worked in the 1-2 slots, but I had a couple of lockup problems still...


----------



## Praetor (Aug 23, 2004)

Could it be overheating memory?


----------



## HostileRadish (Aug 28, 2004)

It seems to restart faster at a higher FSB than a lower FSB (200=faster restarts than 166)... could it be the heat like you're saying?  If so, is there a way to check it?  And would something like this help?  

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=35-110-105&depa=0

Edit:  Do you know of any other ways to cool the memory in the system?


----------



## Praetor (Aug 28, 2004)

> It seems to restart faster at a higher FSB than a lower FSB (200=faster restarts than 166)... could it be the heat like you're saying?


Probably not heat... sounds like either poopy memory or your timings are too agressive.



> Do you know of any other ways to cool the memory in the system?


http://www.xoxide.com/theracmemcoo.html


----------

